
Equifax says cybersecurity incident could potentially affect 143M US consumers - joeyespo
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/07/credit-reporting-firm-equifax-says-cybersecurity-incident-could-potentially-affect-143-million-us-consumers.html
======
leed25d
This should be a business-ending lawsuit.

